# Everyone Needs an AR Holster..........



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

https://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/everyone-needs-ar-holster/


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Interesting concept. Might need suspenders in addition to the belt, or an old-timey Highway Patrol Sam Browne belt with diagonal shoulder strap.

I don't think I'd use a 20- or 30-shot Magpul PMag with its enlarged base; that can't help the speed/smoothness of the draw, and if you began rotating the gun too soon, it might jam/wedge in the holster. Perhaps a nice straight-body 20-shot aluminum mag would be a better choice. Even better/smoother would be the 10-shot PMag; despite it's enlarged base, it's so short that I don't think it would matter (it only protrudes about a half-inch out of the magwell).


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

Interesting. IMHO a short, single point sling would be more practical,(?).


----------

